# Hilliard urban deer hunters, sorry!



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

its probaly a long shot, but if there are any urban deer hunters in here that bowhunt, there is some really nice property that had some beans in a field near a couple pieces of woods, i have seen two nice bucks in the fields at night and alot of does, its off the railroad tracks between phillipe rd and hague ave, sorry but i ran over one of the really nice bucks early this am with the train, that really sucks man, it looked like a pretty decent ten point. i believe that someone may hunt the property because i have seen some atv tracks around the field. they are gonna be wondering what happened to that buck they were scouting!:!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol, you ran over the deer with your train... bet it didn't make a scratch did it?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Must have been a deaf deer. How could it not hear a train coming? You would think the vibrations would have given it a clue. Just shows you the power of sex....


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I've heard of deer/car collisions....but deer/train?! lol You should have stopped and got the deer after hitting it! haha


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

fshnteachr said:


> I've heard of deer/car collisions....but deer/train?! lol You should have stopped and got the deer after hitting it! haha


You cant just stop a train on a dime lmao


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

MuskieManOhio said:


> You cant just stop a train on a dime lmao


your right, i work for csx and a loaded freight train at 50 mph takes around one and a half miles to stop { correct me if i'm wrong Danshady } and it is not uncommon for a train to hit a deer. A few years back a train out by marysville hit 30 cows that got out and were standing on the tracks, if you look at the front of the engine you'll see a plow on them and they are called cow plows, sounds funny but it's true.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

MuskieManOhio said:


> You cant just stop a train on a dime lmao


by the time you stop, your caboose would be next to the deer, throw it in the caboose! (I know, they don't have cabooses anymore, right?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have not seen any bucks..but a boat load of does off of Walcutt Rd, if your driving by maybe 1/2hr or so before dark you can see anywhere from 4-6 of them almost nightly.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> Just shows you the power of sex


thats right, i run between cols and cincy and have seen soooooo many bucks in the past two weeks, and most of the time when you hit a deer, its on the tracks, i blow the whistle, i gets off the tracks and starts running away from the train then tries to crose back over at the last second, as in case of hilliard urban big buck. i know of several guys that have went back to collect a big rack off one hit by train.....please do not hammer this statement and hijack me here, im just saying......you wont find any racks in my garage without a tag!!!! although if i thought it was a record or even an ohio big buck i think i might run through the proper channels to go collect the head/rack whatever might be salvageable. your right there track dog i was running 40mph downhill there past phillipe it wouldve taken a while to stop then. seen some yotes last night 3 of them. it kills me to see alll them nice bucks and tons of does all along properties along the railroad and not be able to go back and hunt those locations...shoot i probaly couldnt even find most of them by roadway to even ask permission haha


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> A few years back a train out by marysville hit 30 cows that got out and were standing on the tracks, if you look at the front of the engine you'll see a plow on them and they are called cow plows, sounds funny but it's true.


i heard about that from some of the old conrail guys! trust me, deer, cars, people, cows, fallen trees, nothing stands a chance against those trains they aint stopping nor do you even feel anything when you hit most things.......except may another train, so i have heard!


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

The record breaking "Hole in the Horn" buck was found dead on train tracks.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Any of you train guys been seeing nice ones on the east side along I-670? There may be a few little bucks around there


----------

